

Ask HN: Github or your own git server? - dnsworks

Informally I'm curious how people are using Git for new startups that aren't open source. Are you using Github, or setting up your own Git server?
======
how_gauche
I'd never use Github if money was on the line, it's down all the time and
source code is core competency stuff, you do it in-house. Gitosis + gitweb
aren't that difficult to set up.

There's also "Gitorious" but I tried to use it once and spent two days
unsuccessfully trying to get it to work.

------
mbrubeck
The last two companies I've worked at both use GitHub. There are more GitHub
vs. self-hosting comparisons (including mine) in this earlier thread, with a
focus on security: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=936187>

------
cmelbye
I'm using GitHub. It may occasionally be down, but they have a really
innovative new server architecture, and once they've ironed out the problems
(which I believe they've almost done), it should be as stable as a rock. Plus,
it's git so you have a full clone of the repository that you can work with
even while it's down.

------
jhancock
I use it for closed source work, but I consider it mostly a backup repo. It
costs me $7 a month and I feel I get enough value from the many other projects
I track to make it pay for itself as a one-stop interface.

